# Milan: Fassone rassicurato. Previsto incontro con Singer.



## admin (11 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.

Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Fassone dovrebbe restare al Milan almeno per il momento. In caso di cambiamento, poi, possibile l'arrivo di un manager interno ad Elliott. Anche Mirabelli dovrebbe restare, sempre per il momento.*


Tuttosport in edicola: Fassone resta al Milan

------

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Di Stefano, Fassone è atterrato poco fa da Londra. Incontro con Elliott durato circa 3 ore. Incontro propositivo. 

Si è parlato di strategie e di mercato. Fassone farà il mercato insieme a Mirabelli poi se ne riparlerà. Vedremo se resteranno più a lungo o se saluteranno dopo la fine del mercato.

Il Milan sul mercato estivo 2018 dovrà fare 50 mln di plusvalenza.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Io lo dico da settimane. 

Fassone è uomo Elliott e rimane al 110%. 

Poi speriamo non faccia altri danni con l’UEFA


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Povero Milan...che pena mi fai.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2018)

Ma cosa abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## malos (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Terrificante.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da settimane.
> 
> Fassone è uomo Elliott e rimane al 110%.
> 
> Poi speriamo non faccia altri danni con l’UEFA



Ma infatti e' stato fassone che ha fatto fuori li con la richiesta ufficiale dei 40 milioni.
Per me e' sempre stato un uomo Elliot nel Milan.


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Fosse vero... morissero tutti !
Ci stanno prendendo tutti per il cul0.
Una roba mai vista prima in nessun società...

Ripartire da loro due e FOLLIA!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Luglio 2018)

Ah. Ecco I 50 milioni del mercato... In vendite


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2018)

ma sì, meglio così.

Si continua con le slitte, i piani A e B e il cauto ottimismo  Sono cose che non ci possono togliere, noi le vogliamo!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (12 Luglio 2018)

Bah...

Per me nessuno sa niente e stanno sparandoo tutti a caso...

Se fosse vero - però - è un disastro...


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Io lo sapevo che mo tutti avrebbero attaccato Elliott. Sempre così finisce. Fai una critica, sei un infame, vedi fantasmi, scie chimiche ecc ecc...leggono una notizia che fa aprire gli occhi, e succede il pandemonio.  

Forse non è chiaro, fin quando non levano le tende tutti quelli che hanno partecipato alla combriccola schifosa, non saremo mai veramente liberi.


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da settimane.
> 
> Fassone è uomo Elliott e rimane al 110%.
> 
> Poi speriamo non faccia altri danni con l’UEFA



il fatto che questa capra mandata via a calci in ogni sua precedente esperienza sia "uomo Elliot" ci fa capire dove stiamo andando a parare..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che mo tutti avrebbero attaccato Elliott. Sempre così finisce. Fai una critica, sei un infame, vedi fantasmi, scie chimiche ecc ecc...leggono una notizia che fa aprire gli occhi, e succede il pandemonio.
> 
> Forse non è chiaro, fin quando non levano le tende tutti quelli che hanno partecipato alla combriccola schifosa, non saremo mai veramente liberi.



Il problema a sto punto è che ci vorranno degli anni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



L'unica cosa che mi dà speranza è che Fassone era uscito "rassicurato" anche dai vari incontri con l'Uefa


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che mo tutti avrebbero attaccato Elliott. Sempre così finisce. Fai una critica, sei un infame, vedi fantasmi, scie chimiche ecc ecc...leggono una notizia che fa aprire gli occhi, e succede il pandemonio.
> 
> Forse non è chiaro, fin quando non levano le tende tutti quelli che hanno partecipato alla combriccola schifosa, non saremo mai veramente liberi.



.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io lo sapevo che mo tutti avrebbero attaccato Elliott. Sempre così finisce. Fai una critica, sei un infame, vedi fantasmi, scie chimiche ecc ecc...leggono una notizia che fa aprire gli occhi, e succede il pandemonio.
> 
> Forse non è chiaro, fin quando non levano le tende tutti quelli che hanno partecipato alla combriccola schifosa, non saremo mai veramente liberi.



A mio parere è quello che vuole veramente Elliott, che non a caso tratta coi Ricketts.
Ma Elliott è un intermediario, e per quanto può arrivare a prendersi qualche libertà, deve comunque fare quello che dice il suo cliente.

Si rischia un'altra situazione caotica con Elliott che vuole una cosa, il "cliente-regista" che ne vuole un'altra e la combriccola Silva-Galliani-Mendes che cerca di interferire. 

Fosse così, il rifiuto di Maldini sarebbe logica conseguenza.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi dà speranza è che Fassone era uscito "rassicurato" anche dai vari incontri con l'Uefa



Gli avrà spifferato a Peppe fetish "tutto ok,siamo tranquilli",tipo l intervista in risposta a Pallotta,il main sponsor,il VA,l SA...speriamo...


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Luglio 2018)

Ci stavo credendo di nuovo. Che pirla.

Niente, gli altri prendono cr7 e sognano pogback, noi invece sogniamo una proprietà stabile.. Inutile, non torneremo più.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa che mi dà speranza è che Fassone era uscito "rassicurato" anche dai vari incontri con l'Uefa



bravo...speriamo la becchi anche questa volta fessone.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ci stavo credendo di nuovo. Che pirla.
> 
> Niente, gli altri prendono cr7 e sognano pogback, noi invece sogniamo una proprietà stabile.. Inutile, non torneremo più.



Pazzesco. Come ci ha ridotti quel maledetto farabutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il problema a sto punto è che ci vorranno degli anni



eh, per questo ero molto realista e dicevo stiamo con i piedi per terra nel topic su Elliott. Qui molti pensavano che adesso avremmo smiliardato.. magari...

Sempre pensato che per tornare c'è solo una soluzione per il Milan: Arabi!


----------



## Ruuddil23 (12 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli avrà spifferato a Peppe fetish "tutto ok,siamo tranquilli",tipo l intervista in risposta a Pallotta,il main sponsor,il VA,l SA...speriamo...





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> bravo...speriamo la becchi anche questa volta fessone.



Io mi sono immaginato proprio la scena in cui dice a Di Stefano: "Tutto a posto, è stato un incontro sorridente" 

Però di solito ultimamente succede sempre la cosa peggiore per il Milan, tranne quando Li non ha rimborsato i soldi.


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2018)

Stanlio ed Ollio...che rabbia,datemi qualcuno che assomigli a sti due...


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

Forza che il debutto in Calabria il 20 luglio è salvo!


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza che il debutto in Calabria il 20 luglio è salvo!



La sagra della nduia


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> A mio parere è quello che vuole veramente Elliott, che non a caso tratta coi Ricketts.
> Ma Elliott è un intermediario, e per quanto può arrivare a prendersi qualche libertà, deve comunque fare quello che dice il suo cliente.
> 
> Si rischia un'altra situazione caotica con Elliott che vuole una cosa, il "cliente-regista" che ne vuole un'altra e la combriccola Silva-Galliani-Mendes che cerca di interferire.
> ...



ma se così fosse.. quando si scioglie la matassa?


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



La domanda è spontanea: quando rassicureranno anche noi?


----------



## Garrincha (12 Luglio 2018)

Dice bene chi afferma che Elliott è un operatore che agisce per conto terzi, è entrato così nell'affare e così continuerà finché il cliente/socio non si tirerà fuori, a quel punto uscirà anche Singer o opererà autonomamente senza più input.

La mia impressione è che Elliott abbia sempre avuto il compito di raccogliere il Milan uscito il cinese e di fare da mediatore col vero acquirente con un prodotto senza debiti e venduto a una cifra ragionevole


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dice bene chi afferma che Elliott è un operatore che agisce per conto terzi, è entrato così nell'affare e così continuerà finché il cliente/socio non si tirerà fuori, a quel punto uscirà anche Singer o opererà autonomamente senza più input.
> 
> La mia impressione è che Elliott abbia sempre avuto il compito di raccogliere il Milan uscito il cinese e di fare da mediatore col vero acquirente con un prodotto senza debiti e venduto a una cifra ragionevole


----------



## Zenos (12 Luglio 2018)

.
[MENTION=235]Zenos[/MENTION] se continui a parlare di giornalisti verrai bannato. Adesso basta davvero.


----------



## Milanista (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



E poi ci si domanda per quale motivo Maldini non torni.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport in edicola: Fassone resta al Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: Fassone resta al Milan.*



dai ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stanlio ed Ollio...che rabbia,datemi qualcuno che assomigli a sti due...



è una foto azzecatissima


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> dai ma dove vogliamo andare.



eh no, è stato fatto il parallelo con Marotta e Paratici, quindi quest'anno devono vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: Fassone resta al Milan.*



Che due maroni. Dovevano cacciarlo via prima di subito.


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> ma se così fosse.. quando si scioglie la matassa?



se Elliott vince (mettiamola così), per me già dalla stagione 2019/20 si allestirà una squadra che possa qualificarsi in Champions abbastanza facilmente.

se Elliott perde, passiamo all'NBA che è meglio. In questo scenario la via di fuga sarebbe rappresentata da una trattativa il più rapida possibile con i Ricketts da sottoporre infine all'approvazione del "regista". Un miliardo di euro tanto non glielo darà nessuno, Elliott potrebbe quindi convincerlo che questa sia l'offerta migliore possibile e l'unica già pronta da definire.


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola: Fassone resta al Milan.*



Considerando la vicinanza con Jscobelli direi che è fatta..


----------



## fra29 (12 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> se Elliott vince (mettiamola così), per me già dalla stagione 2019/20 si allestirà una squadra che possa qualificarsi in Champions abbastanza facilmente.
> 
> se Elliott perde, passiamo all'NBA che è meglio. In questo scenario la via di fuga sarebbe rappresentata da una trattativa il più rapida possibile con i Ricketts da sottoporre infine all'approvazione del "regista". Un miliardo di euro tanto non glielo darà nessuno, Elliott potrebbe quindi convincerlo che questa sia l'offerta migliore possibile e l'unica già pronta da definire.



e i soldi al regista come arrivano?


----------



## Igniorante (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Malissimo, se confermato, c'è veramente da dire basta e staccare per un po'


----------



## kipstar (12 Luglio 2018)

Come detto nei giorni scorsi, non mi aspetto grossi cambiamenti....


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2018)

*Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Fassone dovrebbe restare al Milan almeno per il momento. In caso di cambiamento, poi, possibile l'arrivo di un manager interno ad Elliott. Anche Mirabelli dovrebbe restare, sempre per il momento. *


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Luglio 2018)

Spettacolo: gestione a tempo determinato del club, fassone-mirabelli-gattuso riconfermati in toto, Maldini ancora out.

nano schifoso crepa malissimo!


----------



## gabuz (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Fassone dovrebbe restare al Milan almeno per il momento. In caso di cambiamento, poi, possibile l'arrivo di un manager interno ad Elliott. Anche Mirabelli dovrebbe restare, sempre per il momento. *



Mi è già sceso tutto...


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Luglio 2018)

A prescindere da tutti i giudizi sulla coppia fassone mirabelli che a parere mio sarebbe da spedire sulla luna..... 
tenendo conto che siamo a luglio inoltrato, che delle basi per il mercato dovrebbero (il condizionale è d'obbligo) essere state gettate....
che fai ormai ?? Ti tieni Mirabelli fino ad agosto poi lo metti in rampa di lancio.....
Fassone secondo me non resta.....quasi mi viene il dubbio che queste voci le metta in giro lui direttamente.....(non mi stupirebbe)...


----------



## Solo (12 Luglio 2018)

Mamma mia, che miseria.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Fassone dovrebbe restare al Milan almeno per il momento. In caso di cambiamento, poi, possibile l'arrivo di un manager interno ad Elliott. Anche Mirabelli dovrebbe restare, sempre per il momento. *


A me sto Elliott manco è arrivato e già mi sta sulle balle. Sti Singer fanno parte dello stesso copione... CRIBBIO.


----------



## Ronaldinho10 (12 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> A prescindere da tutti i giudizi sulla coppia fassone mirabelli che a parere mio sarebbe da spedire sulla luna.....
> tenendo conto che siamo a luglio inoltrato, che delle basi per il mercato dovrebbero (il condizionale è d'obbligo) essere state gettate....
> che fai ormai ?? Ti tieni Mirabelli fino ad agosto poi lo metti in rampa di lancio.....
> Fassone secondo me non resta.....quasi mi viene il dubbio che queste voci le metta in giro lui direttamente.....(non mi stupirebbe)...



Ma se le basi che ha gettato Mirabelli son accordi con Callejon, Berardi e Zaza tanto vale evitare altri danni, rimanere così e cambiare subito Ds 
Mi stupirei molto di una conferma di entrambi, visto che già questa primavera erano trapelate voci di Elliot che spingeva per cambiare il managment


----------



## Wetter (12 Luglio 2018)

Beh,dopo le 150 promesse non mantenute di Fassone e gli acquisti azzeccatissimi di Mirabelli direi che la riconferma se la sono proprio meritata...


----------



## Djerry (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche La Gazzetta dello Sport conferma: Fassone dovrebbe restare al Milan almeno per il momento. In caso di cambiamento, poi, possibile l'arrivo di un manager interno ad Elliott. Anche Mirabelli dovrebbe restare, sempre per il momento. *



Ma era abbastanza ovvio francamente, per il famoso discorso della tempistica.

La squadra si sta già allenando, tra 25 giorni inizia la stagione e chiude il mercato, per altro sarà, si spera, un mese di lacrime e sangue tra TAS, UEFA e mercato, perché altrimenti vuol dire che non c'è la volontà di conformarsi al FPF: come si poteva pensare che gente che non è mai entrata a Casa Milan, a Milanello o forse nemmeno a San Siro gestisse questi 20 giorni mettendo la faccia?

Basta leggere tra le righe della non-notizia, con la quantità esagerata di "per il momento", "poi si vedrà", "situazione in evoluzione".

Poi non ho la minima idea di cosa succeda, ma di certo il fatto che in questo mese si resti così non mi fa pensare che ciò sia per sempre.


----------



## PM3 (12 Luglio 2018)

Quindi Elliott era la panacea di ogni male se cacciava Fassone e Mirabelli, ora che pare restino volete già cambiare proprietà?

Per me il comunicato Elliott è stato intelligente, da persone tutt'altro che al di fuori dal mondo del calcio. 
Hanno dato subito stabilità tecnica, confermando, a parole, Gattuso. Così da dare serenità al gruppo, alle porte di una stagione che si preannuncia complicatissima. 
Nello stesso comunicato non c'è traccia del management... per me è abbastanza indicativo. 
Giuntoli rifiuta il rinnovo... O l'offerta economica non era sufficiente o c'è altro... 
Io credo che verranno allontanati, le parole di Fassone e Mirabelli, nelle ultime uscite, avevano il sapore di addio. 
Per me Giuntoli non è questo gran passo in avanti rispetto a Mirabelli, ma rispecchia l'idea di Elliott, ovvero un progetto a lungo termine puntando su giovani presi a poco.


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 12 luglio 2018, Marco Fassone è stato rassicurato dopo l'incontro col fondo Elliott, precisamente con Franck Tuil e Giorgio Furlani. La prossima settimana *l'AD dovrebbe incontrare Singer*.
> 
> Elliott smentisce di aver contattato altri manager ma nel club rossonero la *situazione è in evoluzione* e ci potrebbe essere dei cambiamenti. Si continua a parlare di *Gandini* e di un profilo internazionale.
> 
> ...



Ma perchè Elliot non ci rivende??
Perchè dobbiamo sprecare tempo così? Qui c'è da partire da un progetto serio, non da far salire il nostro valore per poi rivenderci..

che palle


----------



## Manue (12 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quindi Elliott era la panacea di ogni male se cacciava Fassone e Mirabelli, ora che pare restino volete già cambiare proprietà?
> 
> Per me il comunicato Elliott è stato intelligente, da persone tutt'altro che al di fuori dal mondo del calcio.
> Hanno dato subito stabilità tecnica, confermando, a parole, Gattuso. Così da dare serenità al gruppo, alle porte di una stagione che si preannuncia complicatissima.
> ...



Io non vedo stabilità in un'ente che sai già che in massimo 2 anni ci rivende, 
purtroppo non la vedo.

Lavoro in un'azienda, se i vertici mi dicessero "tra 2 anni siamo in vendita", un pò mi preoccuperei...


----------



## PM3 (12 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io non vedo stabilità in un'ente che sai già che in massimo 2 anni ci rivende,
> purtroppo non la vedo.
> 
> Lavoro in un'azienda, se i vertici mi dicessero "tra 2 anni siamo in vendita", un pò mi preoccuperei...



Il massimo della stabilità che un allenatore può pretendere è la conferma e fiducia da parte della proprietà. Poi si sa, nel calcio le cose cambiano velocemente.


----------



## mabadi (12 Luglio 2018)

Forse Singer vuole fare come MR Burns lo fa entrare nella sua stanza e poi o preme il pulsante magico o mega calcio.


----------



## GP7 (12 Luglio 2018)

Io fino ad ulteriori comunicazioni ufficiali mi attengo ai fatti. E i fatti, al momento, dicono:
1. Non c'è traccia del management nel comunicato di Elliott;
2. Fassone e Mirabelli non hanno presenziato alla presentazione di Halilovic.

Questi due elementi, sempre al momento, mi fanno credere che saranno rimossi.
Detto questo le tempistiche giocano a favore di una loro momentanea conferma, ma sempre come _dead men walking_.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Io non vedo stabilità in un'ente che sai già che in massimo 2 anni ci rivende,
> purtroppo non la vedo.
> 
> Lavoro in un'azienda, se i vertici mi dicessero "tra 2 anni siamo in vendita", un pò mi preoccuperei...



E purtroppo non la vedo nemmeno io ... non capisco come si possa essere contenti dell'essere trattati come scatolette da supermercato. Anch'io lavoro in una azienda, siamo già passati di mano 2 volte in 3 anni. Superfluo aggiungere che siamo allo sfascio, e da un giorno all'altro partono lettere di licenziamento. Ho difficoltà a supportare questo maledetto fondo. Mah ...


----------



## LadyRoss (12 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me Fassone non arriva a lunedi.....


----------



## MasterGorgo (12 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Secondo me Fassone non arriva a lunedi.....



magari lunedi... il 21 penso però sia la data decisiva. A meno di dimissioni.


----------



## milan1899 (12 Luglio 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Secondo me Fassone non arriva a lunedi.....


Quoto al 100%


----------

